# GPU Fan Spins Up and Down when Idle



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

I have an ASUS GTX 750 OC 1Gb video card, BIOS version 82.07.32.00.31.

The GPU fan spins up and down approximately every 10 seconds even when the video card is completely idle. In GPU-Z, the Fan Speed (RPM) reading goes from 0 to 3000 RPM every 10 seconds even when the Fan Speed (%) is constant at 22%. When the RPM reading is over 3000 RPM, the GPU fan becomes extremely loud.



 


 
If I boot to the BIOS instead of Windows, the GPU Fan does not spin up and down periodically.

This same problem exists in both Windows 7 Ultimate and Windows 10 Pro.

Nvidia driver version is 361.43.

Please help and let me know what I need to do to stop the fan from spinning up and down when the video card is idle.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2016)

whys it showing as 1050MHz? thats not idle


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 24, 2016)

It looks to me as if 30celcius is the diving line for your fan to kick on and off, since J see the fan spimes, and also 30C strsight through.  

Have you considered a fan profile, using say, Afterburner, or Precision?  It's worth trying a 6 to 8 point fan profile and see if it fixes it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 24, 2016)

Do you have a browser open?


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mussels said:


> whys it showing as 1050MHz? thats not idle



This is a factory overclocked version of the GTX 750 video card.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> It looks to me as if 30celcius is the diving line for your fan to kick on and off, since J see the fan spimes, and also 30C strsight through.
> 
> Have you considered a fan profile, using say, Afterburner, or Precision?  It's worth trying a 6 to 8 point fan profile and see if it fixes it.



Tried both MSI Afterburner and Asus GPU Tweak 2. Defined a custom fan curve but for some reason the video card spins up and down the fan and ignores settings in the fan curve.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2016)

firedragon852 said:


> This is a factory overclocked version of the GTX 750 video card.



at idle shouldnt it drop below those clocks? could be causing more heat, and therefore the fan spinups.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Do you have a browser open?



The GPU fan spins up and down with or without a web browser open.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

The strange thing is when I am playing a game eg Far Cry 4, the GPU fan stops spinning up and down.

Normally I don't mind the GPU fan spins but it's quite annoying to hear the loud fan noise every 10 seconds.


----------



## okidna (Jan 24, 2016)

Try to force a constant RPM via Afterburner, try 40% or 50%. Does the fan still revving up and down?


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

okidna said:


> Try to force a constant RPM via Afterburner, try 40% or 50%. Does the fan still revving up and down?



Yes it does.


----------



## okidna (Jan 24, 2016)

firedragon852 said:


> Yes it does.



Hmm.. that's strange.

Try to increase the speed bit by bit starting from 50% until it reach 100% fan speed. Maybe using 10% increment.

Does it still revving up and down? If not, at what speed does the fan stop revving up and down?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 24, 2016)

Since it doesn't do it in BIOS and you said forcing constant fan % still has spin ups and downs... can you try completely removing the drivers and reinstalling them?  For completeness, try a fresh install of windows on the system.  I saw you mentioned it does it in both Win 7 and 10 but I'm not sure how Win 10 was installed (if you updated the Win 7 install to 10 or did a fresh install).

The strange part to me is that the fan % is not shown as increasing and decreasing yet the fan RPMs report exactly what you are saying is happening.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Since it doesn't do it in BIOS and you said forcing constant fan % still has spin ups and downs... can you try completely removing the drivers and reinstalling them?  For completeness, try a fresh install of windows on the system.  I saw you mentioned it does it in both Win 7 and 10 but I'm not sure how Win 10 was installed (if you updated the Win 7 install to 10 or did a fresh install).
> 
> The strange part to me is that the fan % is not shown as increasing and decreasing yet the fan RPMs report exactly what you are saying is happening.



Windows 10 Pro was installed fresh. Also tried using DDU in Windows 7 to completely reinstall the NVIDIA driver. The problem still exists.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

okidna said:


> Hmm.. that's strange.
> 
> Try to increase the speed bit by bit starting from 50% until it reach 100% fan speed. Maybe using 10% increment.
> 
> Does it still revving up and down? If not, at what speed does the fan stop revving up and down?



It does for fan speed below 70%. If I set the fan speed to 70% (manual control), the GPU fan does not spin up and down.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2016)

Does it ever change temperature? Your first GPU-Z shows a constant 30 C. The sensor could be broken.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Does it ever change temperature? Your first GPU-Z shows a constant 30 C. The sensor could be broken.



Yes the temperature does change in GPU-Z.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 24, 2016)

btw... 1050mhz indicate a load not that it's a factory OC ... i.e: my 980 off load is at 639mhz idle and it's clocked 1279mhz off boost and goes round 1415+ on boost  ... you have something running that use the GPU probably, oh and try to edit your post rather than double post 

so yes normally 


Mussels said:


> at idle shouldnt it drop below those clocks?


it would do that


----------



## okidna (Jan 24, 2016)

firedragon852 said:


> It does for fan speed below 70%. If I set the fan speed to 70% (manual control), the GPU fan does not spin up and down.



It could be power delivery from PCI-E slot that causing this, have you tried forcing the PCI-E to always run at performance mode?

NVIDIA Control Panel > Manage 3D Settings > Global Settings > Power Management Mode > Prefer Maximum Performance


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 24, 2016)

oh... and can you list your system specs just in case (and fill your sys specs also in your user control panel at the same time )

also non idle : 





can't shot a idle now but even the vRAM lower speed on idle, your's show it does not.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

okidna said:


> It could be power delivery from PCI-E slot that causing this, have you tried forcing the PCI-E to always run at performance mode?
> 
> NVIDIA Control Panel > Manage 3D Settings > Global Settings > Power Management Mode > Prefer Maximum Performance



Already set... same problem though.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 24, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh... and can you list your system specs just in case (and fill your sys specs also in your user control panel at the same time )
> 
> also non idle :
> 
> ...



This is taken from Windows 10 Pro:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 24, 2016)

firedragon852 said:


> This is taken from Windows 10 Pro:
> View attachment 71363


now that's idle, altho don't double post: there is an edit function on the bottom left of your post, thanks.


you might want to consider a RMA if the card is still under warranty and nothing else do.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 24, 2016)

go speak to asus,  might need a better bios.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 24, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> you might want to consider a RMA if the card is still under warranty and nothing else do.



^This^

Try the card in another system for a while to test... if you have no way of doing this then try running it under a Linux version (this will eliminate windows as a problem).

See if your fan on the card spins easily while off.  Make sure it is not binding in any way.

Also, this post in this thread may be of interest:  FANS going nuts (GAINWARD GTX 770 Phantom 4GB) - SOLVED

Quote from the post:



VulkanBros said:


> Okay - I think the case is solved - just got an email from GAINWARD Support:
> 
> _Hi,_
> 
> ...



Your card, too, seems to have GPU Boost 2.0 according to the ASUS site.


----------



## firedragon852 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks every for the advice. I will contact ASUS to get a replacement card or fan.


----------



## nevadokiller (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello did you get a solution?? i have a gtx 780 rog poseidon with same prob. After contact with asus support they told me to update to gpu teawk 2 v. 1183( didnt work). so i installed msi afterburner and on Settings/Fan(Enable user def)/ set Temperature hysteresis to 15/ force fan speed enable. this resolved my rpm variation for the time being. sorry for any bad spelling im portuguese.


----------



## firedragon852 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes, ASUS replaced the GPU fan and now everything is back to normal.


----------



## nxindy (Jun 18, 2019)

So I have a pair of ROG Poseidons 780 Platinums. Card 1 started to show this issue 6 months ago. 0-3400+rpm in 15 second cycles. When I first noticed it I found that afterburner would control it if you kept the percentages above 55% either auto curve or manual. Eventually that stopped working and the values had to be raised to 62%, then 75%. Now it's taking close to 80% to keep them stabilized. It's an annoying problem that I'm sure people are still having. So, today after trying several different things I decided to swap cards one and two in their slots hoping for a fix. But the problem followed card one even  when it was moved. So, I believe without a doubt that it is definitely a hardware issue on the card, not the video driver or anything else. Especially due to it's progressive nature. So now what can I do? Is it possible to replace the fan controller chip? I do have the skill and equipment for that. Or would replacing the pair of fans possibly help? Or, is there a controller that would allow me to unplug the fans from the board and run them from a controller of some type? 80% all of the time is just annoying and dirty.


----------



## Basard (Jun 18, 2019)

I had the same issue with the same card a couple of years ago.  I ended up pulling the shroud off and sticking two fans to it--Arctic F9's:





With the shroud off, they wedge themselves perfectly into the fins, without needing screws--friction fit.  The fan on the left is screwed in because I tore the fins apart to fit a different fan on it.  However, the fans I purchased were only 1800 RPM, I believe, so I had to run the card at 90% power draw to avoid any overheating issues on intense games.  They are 92mm fans, but I'd recommend getting something that can run up to 2500 RPM.


----------



## nxindy (Jun 18, 2019)

Basard said:


> I had the same issue with the same card a couple of years ago.  I ended up pulling the shroud off and sticking two fans to it--Arctic F9's:
> View attachment 125265
> 
> With the shroud off, they wedge themselves perfectly into the fins, without needing screws--friction fit.  The fan on the left is screwed in because I tore the fins apart to fit a different fan on it.  However, the fans I purchased were only 1800 RPM, I believe, so I had to run the card at 90% power draw to avoid any overheating issues on intense games.  They are 92mm fans, but I'd recommend getting something that can run up to 2500 RPM.


Well sure I can see that. Did you plug them into the fan socket on the card with a splitter or to another fan header? I mean replacing the factory fans, or upgrading them is simple enough not to go quite this far. I'm just looking to confirm that it fixed the problem and brought fan control back to Afterburner? That would mean plugged into the fan header on the card I guess.


----------



## Basard (Jun 19, 2019)

I just plugged them into my motherboard, and told them to spin up according to "PCIE x16" temp.  I never even bothered trying to plug them into the GPU's header, I figured it would just do the same thing with new fans.  Although, maybe it was the fan's fault to begin with??????

Now that I think about it.....  At one point I had the original fans plugged into a fan controller, but eventually they started grinding and I had to replace them anyways.

I tried flashing all sorts of funky BIOSes to the card as well--nothing really fixed the fan revving problem.

I just kinda wanted to post and say that the 92mm fans will wedge right into the radiator like they were meant to be there--creating a pretty good seal in the process.


----------



## nxindy (Jun 19, 2019)

Basard said:


> I just plugged them into my motherboard, and told them to spin up according to "PCIE x16" temp. I never even bothered trying to plug them into the GPU's header, I figured it would just do the same thing with new fans. Although, maybe it was the fan's fault to begin with??????



Thanks. I don't have any mobo headers free, well maybe one. Guess the cheapest fix would be a splitter and run the stock fans off of Opt Fan 3 header and see if it stops. If it doesn't then I'll try $30 and change out the cards fans  If that doesn't work, Then I think I have a few processor cooler fans around here. They would probably be higher rpms I think.


----------



## nxindy (Jul 2, 2019)

UPDATE: Replacing the GPU fans fixes the problem. But because of the ROG Light up panel and the six-pin finish plug into the card you will need to wire the new fans into the old wire harness. Easy but tedious if your not experienced in soldering wires that small without making a mess. Just cut the fan wires on all fans old and new and match them up. You don't want a lot of extra, just enough to make your solder joints cause all of that's got to stuff up into the shroud without getting in the way and getting cut or smashed by the fins. Irony: When I put the refurbished card back in and turned the computer on to test the new fans everything worked but I noticed one fan dead on the 2nd card, so go ahead and just by new fans for each card you have at once since they seem to fail about the same time. I was also a little disappointed to find that the special 90mm fans from the factory are nothing but generic VGA fans used on most cards and are actually only 85-87mm with ASUS stickers.


----------



## Basard (Jul 2, 2019)

@nxindy  Cool.  Where did u get the fans?


----------



## nxindy (Jul 2, 2019)

Basard said:


> @nxindy  Cool.  Where did u get the fans?








						Amazon.com: inRobert DIY Two Ball Bearing Graphic Card Fan 85mm Diameter 40x40x40mm Cooling Fan for MSI Gigabyte Sapphire Zotac XFX Mining GPU (1 Pair): Computers & Accessories
					

Buy inRobert DIY Two Ball Bearing Graphic Card Fan 85mm Diameter 40x40x40mm Cooling Fan for MSI Gigabyte Sapphire Zotac XFX Mining GPU (1 Pair): Graphics Card Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Goshan111 (May 18, 2020)

I experienced the same trouble with Asus 1060 OC 3gb - intermittent fans revving when setting Afterburner fan slider to idle (or auto). (Actually, I tried using Afterburner to solve another issue - one of the two fans sometimes would work at about 20% constantly, while the other one was idle.) Tried everything, and here is what worked for me: set fan speed to Auto, check the fan curve to be idling at low temps (mine is below 40C) in fan settings, and then go to general settings and in the "Enable low-level hardware access interface" dropdown choose "kernel mode". My fans stopped revving immediately. Hopefully, it will fix my second issue too.


----------

